# Wilier Cento Uno Question



## varian72 (Jul 18, 2006)

I have a bead on a good deal for a Cento Uno.

All reviews point to a great ride. I have no way to demo one and I am sure with enough tweaking I can make it fit and ride well.

Just wondering if anyone went from a Tarmac to a Cento Uno and can comment on what to expect handling/fit wise. I have an older Tarmac 2006 so I am sure recent models may not be an adequate comparison to ride quality, but ride quality seems to be the Cento Uno's strength.

What I want is a bike that is a bit more upright, but not a touring bike and one that has as stable steering behavior as the tarmac.

THanks for anyone who can comment.


----------



## Axis II (Aug 30, 2012)

varian72 said:


> I have a bead on a good deal for a Cento Uno.
> 
> All reviews point to a great ride. I have no way to demo one and I am sure with enough tweaking I can make it fit and ride well.
> 
> ...


Never had a Tarmac but I had my maiden ride on my new Cento Uno SL today. I can say that that the front end felt very twitchy compared to my other bikes. The cockpit is too high at this time so that may have contributed to this empression. I plan to slam the stem and see how the lower center of gravity on the front end stabilizes things in front. If you are looking for a stable "upright" bike I would have to say look elsewhere based on my impressions today.


----------

